# Found a hatchling snapper :D



## mantisman 230 (Sep 3, 2015)

I will post pics later, but anyway we had found four day old hatchling common snapping turtles. We were harvesting our potatoes for agriculture class, and this little clutch was found. I will be keeping him for a week to make sure he is strong enough to be on his own when I release him


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich (Sep 3, 2015)

What are you going to do if he doesn't seem strong enough? Try keeping him as a pet till he weighs 40 pounds? Until he grows to the size of a truck and eats you and your neighbors?


----------



## mantisman 230 (Sep 3, 2015)

lol no xD, at most until his shell has hardened, but here are some photos


----------



## MantidBro (Sep 3, 2015)

mantisman 230 said:


> lol no xD, at most until his shell has hardened, but here are some photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's freakin' awesome dude!!! I caught one before too, we kept it a day and then my pop told us to release it. My pop said, "his name is Gonezo" cause he was gonna be "gone" LOL. This is a big one! Amazing find.


----------



## mantisman 230 (Sep 3, 2015)

Not very big at all xD, still has the egg tooth and a smaller portion of his yolk sac!


----------



## MantidBro (Sep 3, 2015)

mantisman 230 said:


> Not very big at all xD, still has the egg tooth and a smaller portion of his yolk sac!


Oh dang really?? yeah i wasnt really comparing to my hand, the little guy only takes up like three fingers, thats puny, loool


----------



## mantisman 230 (Sep 3, 2015)

yup, little fella xD


----------



## MantidBro (Sep 3, 2015)

mantisman 230 said:


> yup, little fella xD


 ^_^


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 3, 2015)

Very nice  

Not sure if I've ever come across any hatchlings myself, but I've seen some adult monsters out by a nearby lake sunning themselves in the road. Funny to see one that small, kind of cute.


----------



## mantisman 230 (Sep 4, 2015)

Lol yup


----------

